# 2011 Marin Quad DH



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I did a search, didn't find much info, so here it is.










Looks pretty freaking rad.

Here's the important numbers...

250 mm of travel
64.5 HTA
44.5 cm chainstay

... and the link to the official website:

https://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1934

Can't seem to find the weight anywhere... anybody have it?


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

That is slick


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Anybody have the frame weights out there?
Looks like the frame is only $1999, which is significantly cheaper than other WC dh race frames...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

We just placed an order for one the other day...

It's a sick bike is it's as nice as the regular Quakes.

I have been selling Quakes for a while now.. they don't get nearly as much press time as many of the big name brands but they sure should. they ride really really well.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.marinbikes.com/bicycle/bike_blog/?p=1915

1. Shock 9.5" x 3" Reducers 48mm and 22mm
2. Blue only 
3. Seat Post 31.8mm
4. Just small and medium
5. Frame only. No complete bikes 
6. they can ship today.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Could you weigh the frame when you get it? Haha, still can't find that weight.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> We just placed an order for one the other day...
> 
> It's a sick bike is it's as nice as the regular Quakes.
> 
> I have been selling Quakes for a while now.. they don't get nearly as much press time as many of the big name brands but they sure should. they ride really really well.


Ill second that, this year I went from Intense to Marin....the Quake just rides so nice, stable
predictable, strong and straight,

Under-hyped and over-achieving....complete opposite to the Intense it replaced


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Not bad. They seem to have finally reinforced the links and addressed stiffness about the pivots. Those things ride quite well, actually.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah -- very well indeed.
l had been a huge fan of the other bikes l had been selling...

when the Quake came out in print in 2005 l was not interested... seemed heavy, over complicated, blaa. didn't like it (on paper). l didn't order one until late in the year, 2006. It wasn't for me, it was for a customer so l never really had a chance to check it out. Soon after that, l got word from a shop wrench who worked for me at the time that he was able to ride one at a ski resort in CO and loved it. l pulled the trigger soon after that and bought one for myself. Since then, I have bought a new one every year. If this TEAM DH version rides anywhere near as well as the Quake, with that extra travel --- my oh my oh my, look out!!! I don't know the weight of the frame but l assume it's going to be somewhat normal. They do look heavy but they're not. nothing abnormal that's for sure.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Any info on the weight?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

The marketing BS on pinkbike kinda put me off but for the price it is great. Though I still dont see why one would need 10 inches of travel on a dh bike.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

it goes to eleven man...



Long live Spinal Tap


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

norbar said:


> The marketing BS on pinkbike kinda put me off but for the price it is great. Though I still dont see why one would need 10 inches of travel on a dh bike.


Neither did steve peat or greg minnaar. Thats why the v10 now goes to 8.5 inches.

Actually, in testing, they're all still faster in 10 inch mode pretty much everywhere, so thats where they run it, but you gotta appease the interwebs somehow, so SC put out an "8.5" option.

Bring on the plow bikes! That thing is going to monstertruck over the rough like no other bike on the market.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> Not bad. They seem to have finally reinforced the links and addressed stiffness about the pivots. Those things ride quite well, actually.


Have you actually ridden a Quake DH or is that just another one of your opinions formed on the basis of your all encompassing knowledge of mountain biking? If you have ridden one then please:


junktrunk said:


> Can you kindly post your... ...review in the reviews section to preserve the legitimacy and consistency of mtbr?


or did you just read about strengthening of the links and pivot stiffness? You're almost word for word quoting dirtmag there.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

William42 said:


> Neither did steve peat or greg minnaar. Thats why the v10 now goes to 8.5 inches.
> 
> Actually, in testing, they're all still faster in 10 inch mode pretty much everywhere, so thats where they run it, but you gotta appease the interwebs somehow, so SC put out an "8.5" option.
> 
> Bring on the plow bikes! That thing is going to monstertruck over the rough like no other bike on the market.


Seriously? I know they like their v10s but I always belived that its not only a factor of how much travel it has. Im also pretty sure you can get a similar plow bike with less travel and in most cases (ie. regular non wc riders) 8-9 inches is fine. 
I understand why you like plow bikes but Im not sure why you need to bash me if my opinion is in line with the net majority? Do I have to be the cool indie bike kid to not get bashed and be a contrarian?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

FYI --- as far as I know... Nov is the new due date in these bad boyees....

Marin's facebook/blog... whatever you want to call it, said they're ready to ship.
but turns out, Nov is going to be the date.

we were able to snag one but we got lucky. we already have 3 guys who want one -- based on the Quakes they bought from us.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who cant see the quad dh page on marin site?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

norbar said:


> Am I the only one who cant see the quad dh page on marin site?


it works best through firefox web browser.

http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_series.php?seriescode=QUADDH


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> it works best through firefox web browser.
> 
> http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_series.php?seriescode=QUADDH


I thought the times where you needed a different browser for different pages are gone. Still now working for me on chrome.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

one link deeper...

this work?

http://www.marinbikes.com/2011/bike_specs.php?serialnum=1934


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm on firefox and it's displaying, but the navigation is screwed up. Pull down the list, then the whole thing clears and everything reloads.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Nope. Still not working. Strangely the site is working for me, I just dont see the bike on it. Only up to quake 7.9


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Pedal Shop said:



> FYI --- as far as I know... Nov is the new due date in these bad boyees....
> 
> Marin's facebook/blog... whatever you want to call it, said they're ready to ship.
> but turns out, Nov is going to be the date.
> ...


Anyone that usually rides a large been on one? I'm interested and have a friend that's a Marin dealer, but not sure about riding a medium.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Warning: Paid Spam!!!
For those of you who think the Team DH frame is too much travel...
We're all about hooking up people with close-outs.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=56328
We're fine with taking a close-out, swapping the stock fork on some models and putting something on there that's a bit more DH friendly. Like a Boxxer, 888 or 40 -- price goes up of course but making the switch turns the Quake into one sweet riding DH rig.
P.S. we would also switch the rear pivot point for you (easy to do really).
PM or email for details. Through the years of selling Marins, I have done the fork swap a number of times, it turns the bike into a completely different beast.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> P.S. we would also switch the rear pivot point for you (easy to do really).


Do you mean the high and low positions that allow the head angle ang BB height to be adjusted or are you talking about changes to the linkages?

+1, btw, on the fork swap, I've got an '06 888 SL ATA awesome for DH and you can drop the travel nicely for going uphill (although having a single ring and a roadie cassette don't help on the ups!)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

My roommate (who is 6'1" and normally rides a large) rode the medium. The fork was oversprung and the rear was undersprung by about 50 pounds, but his take was that the bike rides pretty well. The rear is glued to the ground, the boxxer race rides like piss. The bike is 100% plow, but corners pretty reasonably in tight stuff, save for the boxxer washing out. Without shin pads, he was banging his knees on the stantions, which is usually our signal that we need a larger bicycle, but he liked it enough he's still considering it. he also mentioned that it rode really low, and even with a stiffer spring, he still thinks it would ride low.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

William42 said:


> My roommate (who is 6'1" and normally rides a large) rode the medium. The fork was oversprung and the rear was undersprung by about 50 pounds, but his take was that the bike rides pretty well. The rear is glued to the ground, the boxxer race rides like piss. The bike is 100% plow, but corners pretty reasonably in tight stuff, save for the boxxer washing out. Without shin pads, he was banging his knees on the stantions, which is usually our signal that we need a larger bicycle, but he liked it enough he's still considering it. he also mentioned that it rode really low, and even with a stiffer spring, he still thinks it would ride low.


Tell your friend to ride a properly sprung and he won't have to merely consider it. First, the quadlink really needs to have appropriate sag set to ride correctly. Second, this thing definitely shouldn't feel like a "Plow bike". My quake and DH are two of the most responsive bikes I've rode. The DH especially when you compare it to the M6 I was on before.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Do you mean the high and low positions that allow the head angle ang BB height to be adjusted or are you talking about changes to the linkages?
> 
> +1, btw, on the fork swap, I've got an '06 888 SL ATA awesome for DH and you can drop the travel nicely for going uphill (although having a single ring and a roadie cassette don't help on the ups!)


yep --- simple switch -- makes a world of difference :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I wouldn't really describe the quake as "responsive" until you get it below the 800 lb range. That bike has alot of heft in all the wrong places. It plows and gobbles jumps well, but it sits high and feels twitchy, while at the same time not really digging into corners well. Maybe its just the downhiller in me, but I'm not a huge fan of heavy and ungainly long travel trail bikes. He liked the marin DH - but lets not get ahead of ourselves here. It was a good bike, but its not the most amazing end all be all of bikes EVAR. 

Also, there is still the matter of the short top tube.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Pedal Shop said:


> Warning: Paid Spam!!!
> For those of you who think the Team DH frame is too much travel...
> We're all about hooking up people with close-outs.
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=56328
> ...


My pivot came already set in the DH mode, is that strange?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

what year quake did you ride william


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

BIKESerFUN said:


> what year quake did you ride william


2010 I think? it was the white one that came stock with a 66rcv and a roco tst - which were replaced with a totem solo air with a DH damper and a vivid 5.1. It was a fun bike for plowing unsteep rock gardens at lower speeds, and for braking bumps and kitty litter, but it wasn't really a DH bike. My roomie felt the same about the quake, but he was pretty excited about the new DH, so I'm excited to see another solid and viable DH bike on the market.

Only downside is the sizing, not doing a large with a longer reach/tt was a silly decision for marketing to tall people


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

William42 said:


> 2010 I think? it was the white one that came stock with a 66rcv and a roco tst - which were replaced with a totem solo air with a DH damper and a vivid 5.1. It was a fun bike for plowing unsteep rock gardens at lower speeds, and for braking bumps and kitty litter, but it wasn't really a DH bike. My roomie felt the same about the quake, but he was pretty excited about the new DH, so I'm excited to see another solid and viable DH bike on the market.
> 
> Only downside is the sizing, not doing a large with a longer reach/tt was a silly decision for marketing to tall people


for sure --- the stock version is not well designed for Pure DH.
hard core freeride, sure... DH.. no.

first, the rear pivot needs to be set to the other slot and the bike really needs a longer fork. something like a Boxxer or 40 or a Suntour 888 (err ahh, l mean Zoke 888).


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> for sure --- the stock version is not well designed for Pure DH.
> hard core freeride, sure... DH.. no.
> 
> first, the rear pivot needs to be set to the other slot and the bike really needs a longer fork. something like a Boxxer or 40 or a Suntour 888 (err ahh, l mean Zoke 888).


eh, I'm dubious, it was in the DH slot, and the last thing I wanted was to make the front end higher by putting something like a 888 (although I know the totem is a tall fork). I think It would have ridden better with a smaller fork, if anything!

Agree to disagree though, my roommate has similar tastes in bikes and felt the same way about the quake, but really liked the DH, so I hope to see people ripping them next summer at northstar!


----------

